# Greetings from Dubai



## Ok`n (May 30, 2008)

Thougt i would share with you guys from my stay in Dubai, ive been around and located a cargraveyard with the size of a middelsize town!  I was looking for some parts for my GTR, so my local friends showed my this madness i have never seen like before.. enought chat,some pictures..











































Juke here??








Anyone recognize this beauty?









Poor Z..


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks like anyother scrapyard I've been to TBHO exept for the R33 rear cut that is


----------



## Ok`n (May 30, 2008)

freakazoid3 said:


> Looks like anyother scrapyard I've been to TBHO exept for the R33 rear cut that is




































This red R34 RB26 6-speed i am thaking with me home! 

















More options


----------



## "Clarkey" (May 21, 2010)

thats mad! i could have a field day there!


----------



## BCNR33GT-R (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol Field day? Would prefere a field camping there


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome!! What are the prices like for the RB26 ?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok`n said:


> Juke here??


I think I found half of my 33 GTR


----------



## Ok`n (May 30, 2008)

BCNR33GT-R said:


> Lol Field day? Would prefere a field camping there


You could peend days there and still alot to see! :smokin:

The price i see on stock RB26 5-speed is 8000 DHS. I Just bought a R34 6-Speed for 15000 DHS.

New day, new pictures.








RB26 Singel Garret T78 og 800hk
















Soarer 2JZ








more from toyota








You dont see these every day, sitting in a corner colecting dust.








Bentley Turbo
























2JZ T78 800Hk









had to have gear for my SM this summer,saved some money and bought it here.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

800hk? what that mean?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

hk= horse kilo watts 

:chuckle:


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> I think I found half of my 33 GTR


they still din'd find your car mate?
good luck mate 
if i hear something around here in jersey i let you know.
is about 5 r33 over here and they all know what goes on.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

oh, there was me thinking HK dollers lol


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

kociek said:


> they still din'd find your car mate?
> good luck mate
> if i hear something around here in jersey i let you know.
> is about 5 r33 over here and they all know what goes on.



Thanks mate,


Not yet, I don't think it will, very slim chance, but looking at these international breakers yards . . . no chance :chairshot


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> Thanks mate,
> 
> 
> Not yet, I don't think it will, very slim chance, but looking at these international breakers yards . . . no chance :chairshot


Would be very sad if a lot of this was people's stolen pride and joys


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

thats an R34 GTR shell right?? May have seen the car when it was complete when I was over in Dubai

Some serious engines and parts laying there,where abouts was this place? I may hve to go check it out when I go tehre again next lol


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Mikeydinho said:


> 800hk? what that mean?


It's:

H = Häst = Horse
K = Kraft = Power


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

I visit Sharjah everytime I`m in Dubai, chasing engines, front clips and parts just for fun and me and my cousins small garage in Dubai.

I saw a SL 65 AMG Black Series front clip and I couldnt belive my eyes. The engine was in and the label in the engine bay was still there.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> hk= horse kilo watts
> 
> :chuckle:


hahaha nice one Nigel! :chuckle:


----------



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

that is a dream what i see here!!!!


----------

